# Canon picture style presets



## mrflat (Oct 29, 2008)

Are there any LR presets that emulate the Canon picture styles (standard, portrait, landscape, neutral, faithful and monochrome)?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi mrflat, lwelcome to the forum!

It's even better than that - Adobe have released full profiles which very closely emulate the picture styles.  You can download them from http://labs.adobe.com/wiki/index.php/DNG_Profiles


----------



## Brad Snyder (Oct 29, 2008)

MrFlat, Welcome from me too. 

You don't mention what version of LR you're using, but you will need to be using a very recent version of LR to take advantage of the camera-matching profiles. In fact for the beta2 profiles, I believe you will need the current LR 2.1 public release.


----------



## mrflat (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you both


----------



## garym (Jan 26, 2009)

Any idea how to replicate Canon's Monochrome profile? I can't get LR to get anywhere close short of tweaking every single image individually. The DPP Monochrome is just so nice, and none of the presets I've found get even close. 

Thanks!


----------

